# Sram rings option



## shotojs78 (May 20, 2008)

Hi,,, 

On my red 22, I have 52/36 and I'm looking for 50t, i need the model with hidden bolt, do you know some other brands instead of sram? 

Thanks

Envoyé de mon SM-A530W en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

Unfortunately you are pretty much going to have to use Sram rings on your Red crank due to difference in the chain ring/spider interface with other chain rings. And for 100% compatibility, it's best to use chain rings that match the crank.


----------

